# Best Probiotic for Bloating & Gas?



## arsenal009 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys,I'm having problems with excessive bloating & gas. Can anyone recommend me any probiotics that worked for them?Thanks!


----------



## majestichealth (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you IBS-D or IBS-C if you don't mind me asking? I was diagnosed with IBS-D about three years ago and had this same issue. I started with a prescription medicine, something like Lepicol, but ended up switching to a probiotic supplement from a company called Global Health Trax. The probiotics are called Active Digestive Enzymes and they help you digest the food AS you eat, which cuts down on a lot of bloating so that the food isn't just sitting there. Also, they helped me eat a larger variety of foods without the more unfortunate consequences, if you get what I'm saying. I hope this helps, you should really give them a try. -Majestichealth


----------

